# Whole valley in Utah never discovered.



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 4, 2013)

A PBS documentary with Alan Alda:



gt40


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 4, 2013)

Very cool thanks for posting.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jan 5, 2013)

Fascinating.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JDBrown (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 6, 2013)

That was neat!


----------



## Redbow (Jan 6, 2013)

Man I could live fine in that place ...I think it was discovered just not exploited like most places are..The  rancher that sold the property used to go in there...


----------



## Oconostota (Jan 6, 2013)

I found a place in Utah, way back in the backcountry, that I am 99.99% certain no white man had ever been to before.  I found some stuff there that most certainly wouldn't have still been there if anyone in the last 700 years had been there, after the Anasazi left it.  And yes, I only took pictures away from it.  Some things should not be touched.


----------



## gunner69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting!  Thanks


----------



## Duff (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 7, 2013)

That show was loaded with some great information, thanks for posting the video!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 7, 2013)

cool


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dang! That is very cool. All that history is amazing. Glad it was preserved. That would be a mazing to be the one to find something like that. Incredible.


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I would love to find something like that.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 15, 2013)

Very cool video!!!


----------



## Son (Jan 18, 2013)

Their paintings were not left for us. They knew nothing about us. Everything they did was for them and their future generations. Not knowing they would one day be gone. Like the old saying, "Here today, gone tomorrow". 
Always interesting, archaeology and anthropology.


----------



## Mac (Feb 7, 2013)

very interesting


----------

